# "Island Hopping" - Hebrides



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Have any of you taken advantage of the CalMac Island Hopping tickets, and spent a week or so touring the Hebrides in the Motorhome?

Would love to hear your experiences. Trying to work out the 2nd photographic tour of Scotland, I am tempted to do the North West Highlands again, but also thinking of the islands.

Gary.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Like you I'm thinking of doing the Outer Hebrides.
I've settled on the Hopscotch 8 ticket (BARRA, UIST, HARRIS and LEWIS), it looks good value for where it covers:

Oban-Castlebay
Barra-Eriskay
Berneray-Leverburgh
Stornoway-Ullapool

I'm also going to do an add-on of Tiree (which will also allow me to visit Coll as a foot passenger for the day).

All this less than £300, which I think is pretty ok. 

As I've not been yet I cannot make any recommendations, other than Huisnis Beach, which I understand is well worth a vist.


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

Departing for a two week tour of the Western Isles on the 2nd of May, this year with the motorhhome. Last year we covered the same area but using B&Bs. Well worth the time and VERY motorhome frendly.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

Did this trip last summer, it was without a doubt the best M/H holiday i have ever experienced. These Islands are just M/H heaven especially the Uists. the ferry terminals have toilet dumping and water and the wildcamping spots numerous and spectacular, the beaches are deserted, even in July and the colour of the seas rival those of the carribean.
We got off the ferry at barra and motored the short distance to vatersay, now joined by a causeway. We stopped in the centre of the Island at a pull in and i walked the short distance between the beaches, one on the atlantic and on the other side the sea of the hebrides...... from that magical momment on we spent 10 wonderfull days with grins as large as a cheshire cat.... it was beach overload as we found endless spots in dunes and beaches to soak up the sunsets.... Barra's airport on the beach...then a succesion of beaches up to the north beach on Bernaray... my favourite.
I envy you all and I was amazed that we saw so few M/Hs, mainly just Vdub campers. It was a dearer trip last year but worth every penny.
The photo's i took and some wilding details are available to view on wildcamping.co.uk. under the heading outer hebrides in photo galleries forum. http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4125


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Tresrikay

Just checked out your photos and info you have posted on your trip to the outer hebrides.

Fantastic - we're going, probably in June this year, and all your info will come in very handy indeed.

Thanks


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Did this trip last summer, it was without a doubt the best M/H holiday i have ever experienced. These Islands are just M/H heaven especially the Uists. the ferry terminals have toilet dumping and water and the wildcamping spots numerous and spectacular, the beaches are deserted, even in July and the colour of the seas rival those of the carribean.
> We got off the ferry at barra and motored the short distance to vatersay, now joined by a causeway. We stopped in the centre of the Island at a pull in and i walked the short distance between the beaches, one on the atlantic and on the other side the sea of the hebrides...... from that magical momment on we spent 10 wonderfull days with grins as large as a cheshire cat.... it was beach overload as we found endless spots in dunes and beaches to soak up the sunsets.... Barra's airport on the beach...then a succesion of beaches up to the north beach on Bernaray... my favourite.
> I envy you all and I was amazed that we saw so few M/Hs, mainly just Vdub campers. It was a dearer trip last year but worth every penny.
> The photo's i took and some wilding details are available to view on wildcamping.co.uk. under the heading outer hebrides in photo galleries forum.


Sold


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone thinking of going this year then please take a look here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4125


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My first hop (on to Bute) will be Thursday morning


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

These sound great. 

So would members recommend going across to the islands rather than planning a holiday that sticks to the Scottish mainland?

And would the island hopping ticket have to be booked beforehand or could you buy this at the port of first embarkation?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Tresrikay 

What A great set of pictures! We had this trip planned for May this year together with a visit to Ardnamurchan. But sadly had to postone until next year as I have been hospitalised and the treatment will take all year.

Thanks for posting.

Tco


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

We'll be there in the middle two weeks in May,, didn't get the hopscotch ticket as we wanted to keep the ferry journeys short because of the dogs so will travel via Skye,

,,, look out for "Rockin' Lily" and give us a wave


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi to all, many thanks tresrikay for all the info you posted on the Hebrides, which I've just been looking at here on MHF and on wildcamping. I have a question for you, and for anyone else who has visited this part of the world, if you had a whole month to tour the Hebrides where would you go? We are tempted to go to Skye as well as Barra, Uists Harris and Lewis (Hopscotch 25) however seeing all your lovely pics I am wondering if we are being over ambitious? We love to walk, cycle and generally chill, with the occasional visit to places of interest.

It's all about striking a balance between relaxing pace and making the most of an opportunity given a decent period of time isn't it? One of the hardest decisions in motorhoming!!

Anyway opinions please...


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Another question, would you recommend we book ferries ahead? We are going June into early July. We will book our 1st and last ones I think (to/from Ullapool/Oban) but what do you recommend for the hopping? Is it usually ok to turn up or best to maybe phone a day or two ahead?

I don't really want to map out our every move, it ruins spontanaiety, but what do those of you have been recommend?

Many thanks, Ruth


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Did this trip last summer, wildcamping.co.uk. under the heading outer hebrides in photo galleries forum. http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4125


Thankyou tresrikay, a really nice post to read. I like the photos, especially the one with the sheep in the street (thrown there especially for us tourists!)

I will definately be going there. I am intending a first visit to the Scottish Highlands so will plan a trip to do the Highlands and the Islands.

A question: Does anyone know if there is AA or an AA/RAC rep. on these Islands?

Shane.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ruthiebabe said:


> Hi to all, many thanks tresrikay for all the info you posted on the Hebrides, which I've just been looking at here on MHF and on wildcamping. I have a question for you, and for anyone else who has visited this part of the world, if you had a whole month to tour the Hebrides where would you go? We are tempted to go to Skye as well as Barra, Uists Harris and Lewis (Hopscotch 25) however seeing all your lovely pics I am wondering if we are being over ambitious? We love to walk, cycle and generally chill, with the occasional visit to places of interest.
> 
> It's all about striking a balance between relaxing pace and making the most of an opportunity given a decent period of time isn't it? One of the hardest decisions in motorhoming!!
> 
> Anyway opinions please...


Hi. We did a boys trip in a VW camper and tents in less than a couple of weeks taking in Skye, Uists etc, Harris and Lewis and it seemed plenty of time for us but with the chaps we do tend do whistle stop tours. I.e spend a day somewhere and then move on. We have done 17 scottish Islands in the past 7 years. If I had a month I would do Skye, the outer islands and then come back and do Orkney and Shetland which are fantastic as well. Personally I think a month would be too long just for the islands you are talking about but its each to their own I think. It could be you could drive to the cliff top at the north end of Bernaray, see the fab beach, which you will probably have to yourself and stay a week!

Just do what we did last weekend. Set off for a couple of days and just keep going! Currently on the Isle of Arran (initial trip was supposed to be a few days in the borders).


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

cor that does sound whistle stop...no, Orkneys and Shetland in the same trip would be crazy for us as we do like to stay a few days here and there, do proper hill walks and so on. 

But perhaps Skye aswell as the Outer Isles is realistic, I'm thinking.

Ruth


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone looked at The april edition MMM, page 48 onwards, there is an article about discounted prices from October 08, for the Scottish ferries.

As I don't do reading in mags, our lass mentioned it, but I wasn't really listening, so you'll have to go read it for yourselves. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We're off up to Arran, at Easter for a week, if we see you we'll give you a wave.


Kev.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes I read that it mentions the RET tariff, Road Equivalent tariff, which is on trial on certain routes for a couple of years, and has brought down prices.

Ruth


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going to read it and tripe it in, but I have better things to do with my thyme :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

The Utter Hebrides are fascinating in many ways. I lived and worked there for 10 years, arrived with wife and budgie, left with two daughters and a dog as well! I may be a bit out of date now as I left nearly 20 years ago. Weather is unpredictable, you can get all four seasons in one day; but when the sun is shining it is marvellous. The sunsets in particular can be spectacular. As others have said the beaches can be deserted in the height of Summer but have sand and sea to beat most other places, until you go in the sea which looks nice but can be cold.
I was there before the Skye bridge was opened and as a resident was entitled to buy multi journey tickets which made the travelling a bit cheaper. I see they have now introduced RET (Road Equivalent Tariff) on the Uist runs, Lochboisdale and Lochmaddy, and Lewis/Harris, Tarbet and Stornoway; so I suggest some price comparisons may be in order before booking any tickets. Go to the Cal-Mac website and download all the info. Apart from the dump points there is one camp site on Benbecula ( between North and South Uist), which is very near the school (swimming pool and sports hall), pub and hotel, and a couple of shops.
Hope this is of some use.
TTFN.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

ruthiebabe said:


> Another question, would you recommend we book ferries ahead? We are going June into early July. We will book our 1st and last ones I think (to/from Ullapool/Oban) but what do you recommend for the hopping? Is it usually ok to turn up or best to maybe phone a day or two ahead?
> 
> I don't really want to map out our every move, it ruins spontanaiety, but what do those of you have been recommend?
> 
> Many thanks, Ruth


We have booked Oban-Castlebay on the 26th June,and leaving Stornoway on the 3rd July.So we could end up waving at one another.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just do it! We went for 10 days in May last year and as a previous poster has said, the best M/H trip ever. Barra/Vatersay/Uists/Harris/Lewis. were very lucky to have sunshine every day - the scenery is absolutely unbelievable. Beautiful beaches and the bluest, clearest sea I've seen.

Will be doing it again in a couple of years hopefully.

Griff


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

ITV have just announced a forthcoming series with Martin Clunes (I like him) who will be visiting the islands around Britain. It looks very good.

Quite a few celebs have been doing travel programs of late (must be easy money), lady from Crimewatch, Billy Connoly, chap who used to be on NTNON to name (sort of) a few.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Did any of you watch Martin Clunes on the Scottish Islands? Very interesting, and I can confirm his end comments about being a close community; so very true.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Be aware that the Road Equivalent Tariff (RET) pilot scheme only discounts single and return tickets. I have found sometimes that it is cheaper to book several single tickets rather than a Hopscotch.
Also, if you are doings lots of trips in a short period, there is an "Island Rover" ticket that offers unlimited travel for 8 or 14 days.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

ruthiebabe said:


> Hi to all, many thanks tresrikay for all the info you posted on the Hebrides, which I've just been looking at here on MHF and on wildcamping. I have a question for you, and for anyone else who has visited this part of the world, if you had a whole month to tour the Hebrides where would you go? We are tempted to go to Skye as well as Barra, Uists Harris and Lewis (Hopscotch 25) however seeing all your lovely pics I am wondering if we are being over ambitious? We love to walk, cycle and generally chill, with the occasional visit to places of interest.
> 
> It's all about striking a balance between relaxing pace and making the most of an opportunity given a decent period of time isn't it? One of the hardest decisions in motorhoming!!
> 
> Anyway opinions please...


I am so Green with envy that you have a month.
I would just add the Isle of Skye and spend a few days there, however not in the same league as the western Isles as the mainland has de-hebridised it somewhat.
When you pull off the Barra Ferry you have to change not only a gear but an attitude and a whole way of being, it won't take long to slip into this blissfull state and then......... just go with a flow of your own making.

The long journey ferries book in advance the link ferries book the day before you want to go....... because ..... how will ... you .... know.

As for me I could still be walking those beaches on Bernaray .... in a trance like state.

You hear about those hippies that went to India and stayed...... well a hebrides hippie ....... now thats a thought.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

It's now on the list for 2010


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all, to Simple Life and BJT we saw Martin Clunes, very enjoyable watch but as always with these things frustrating that you see so little, but better than nothing as it's always nice to armchair travel when you can't get away in the van!!

To Tresrickay, thanks, that is what I thought, I am so taken with the Western Isles that I am almost tempted not to go to Skye at all, I love Skye (though haven't been for a long time). In the end it felt that a whole month should allow us to see a bit of Skye too but I take the view that if we don't want to go we only lose £30 and can play it by ear. I so want to go with the flow and hang out a bit, it's important to absorb a place. I am a traveller at heart not a tourist, plus we love to walk, cycle, talk to people. We are still working so cherish any chance to take a longer trip.
Can't wait!

btw does anyone have any thoughts about midsummer in the Hebrides? The solstice and Callanish are obvious links but are there any other celebrations? My relatives are Swedish and midsummer is a massive public holiday/celebration. I see historical/cultural/climatic links so wondered if anyone has come across customs whilst there?

All the best, Ruth


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

ruthiebabe said:


> Hi all, to Simple Life and BJT we saw Martin Clunes, very enjoyable watch but as always with these things frustrating that you see so little, but better than nothing as it's always nice to armchair travel when you can't get away in the van!!
> 
> To Tresrickay, thanks, that is what I thought, I am so taken with the Western Isles that I am almost tempted not to go to Skye at all, I love Skye (though haven't been for a long time). In the end it felt that a whole month should allow us to see a bit of Skye too but I take the view that if we don't want to go we only lose £30 and can play it by ear. I so want to go with the flow and hang out a bit, it's important to absorb a place. I am a traveller at heart not a tourist, plus we love to walk, cycle, talk to people. We are still working so cherish any chance to take a longer trip.
> Can't wait!
> ...


Hello again Ruth,
Before i went I did a lot of reading and i found a book by a Scottish radio presenter who cycled the same route, from Barra to The Butt.... I can't remember her name or the title but I got it from the library in the Travel section.... well worht the read as she got under the skin of the Islands by interviewing the RIGHT people, She was at Callanish on the solstice and it seemed a surreal experience with the usual hippies and born agains singing Hyms and then all sharing tea....... try and find the book, just wish i could help more.... but the memory..... you know what happens as you get old Rube.... it becomes harder and harder to remember things..... so Rose all the best in your search for the book.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

No there are no special celebrations for Midsummer, which is suprising considering that any opportunity for a good ceilidh is grasped with both hands by most of the islanders, especially those who enjoy a good drink!
Mind you, if the weather is good most of them are out working the crofts until it is too dark, thats around 11.30 in the height of Summer, but if you leave it later in the year the blooming midges eat you alive.
We used to know when they were out as the sounds of the kids playing ceased very rapidly as they shot indoors to avoid being eaten alive.
Two sounds to listen for though are the Corncrake, once heard never forgotten; but don't bother looking for one as they are very very elusive.
The other is the Snipe, another bird and one that you can see easily even though it is quite small. As it flies up and down in the evening air you can hear the bubbling sound of the wind through its' plumage.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys

Can I just say, the trip was a huge success. Photos shortly! 

Gary.


----------

